# Inquiry about Horizon Yacht Charters BVI



## ChesapeakeBay (Mar 19, 2000)

Would like to know about experiences using Horizon. Have used Sunsail, with whom we were very satisfied, but would like to charter a Bavaria which is in the Horizon fleet.


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

Have chartered from Horizon several times. Great value and knowledgable people. 
Happy sailing.
Jim


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Jacobdata,

You don't have many posts here at Sailnet and the vast majority of them are promoting one charter company, including reviving long dead threads where that company is mentioned. 

Do you have any commercial connection or business relation with Horizon?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Warning*

A quick google search indicates that Jacobdata appears to have a commercial connection with HYC. If that is not the case you are at liberty to refute the claim, Mr Jacobs.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Warning Warning

From Mr Jacob's Plaxo page.....
*Scott Jacob Building new blog for HorizonYachtCharters.com

Scott Jacob Building Internet Access page http://www.horizonyachtcharters.com/bvi/bareboat-internet-access.html*

Sheesh.


----------

